#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > General Discussion >  >  What is your favourite mythological tale?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

We have been studying,reading and listening about mythological stories from childhood.The stories may or may not be historical,Every culture around the world have it's own mythological tale.which is mainly created to teach good values to the human being.



Guys what is your favourite mythological tale?

What you learned from it?

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We have been studying,reading and listening about mythological stories from childhood.The stories may or may not be historical,Every culture around the world have it's own mythological tale.which is mainly created to teach good values to the human being.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys what is your favourite mythological tale?
> 
> What you learned from it?


In Norse Mythology *Mjlnir is the hammer of Thor a major Norse God associated with thunder. Mjlnir is depicted in Norse mythology as one of the most fearsome weapons, capable of leveling mountains.*

----------


## Bhavya

> In Norse Mythology *Mjlnir is the hammer of Thor a major Norse God associated with thunder. Mjlnir is depicted in Norse mythology as one of the most fearsome weapons, capable of leveling mountains.*


First time heard about this tale, Can you give me a summary of this tale?

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> We have been studying,reading and listening about mythological stories from childhood.The stories may or may not be historical,Every culture around the world have it's own mythological tale.which is mainly created to teach good values to the human being.
> 
> Guys what is your favourite mythological tale?
> 
> What you learned from it?


Mahabaratham is one the best ever mythological story know, If you consider about a person that he/she be characterized already in that story. More than that the magical things that mention there are proven as possible as new inventions.

----------


## Assassin

> In Norse Mythology *Mjlnir is the hammer of Thor a major Norse God associated with thunder. Mjlnir is depicted in Norse mythology as one of the most fearsome weapons, capable of leveling mountains.*


Hope you like Thor a lot I think, the fun fact that the metal used to build was Uru that contains magical enhancements.

----------


## Bhavya

> Mahabaratham is one the best ever mythological story know, If you consider about a person that he/she be characterized already in that story.


True, Mahabharatham every character of human being in it. and also have all the life lessons a human should need. Mahabharatham and Ramayanam are my most favourite mythological tales.




> More than that the magical things that mention there are proven as possible as new inventions.


I never know that the magical things were proven true.

----------


## Adiza

> Mahabaratham is one the best ever mythological story know, If you consider about a person that he/she be characterized already in that story. More than that the magical things that mention there are proven as possible as new inventions.


Yes, same for me. The Bhagavad Gita scripture by Lord Krishna delivers the true essence of life. We have to look more into Mahabaratham as a philosophy of life than a religious creation.

----------


## Bhavya

> Yes, same for me. The Bhagavad Gita scripture by Lord Krishna delivers the true essence of life. We have to look more into Mahabaratham as a philosophy of life than a religious creation.


Very True, Bhagavad Gita has all the teachings a human should follow in his or her life. As you said we should learn it as a philosophical study rather than a religious book.

----------


## Helena

> Mahabaratham is one the best ever mythological story know, If you consider about a person that he/she be characterized already in that story. More than that the magical things that mention there are proven as possible as new inventions.


It's my favourite as well :Embarrassment:  But I haven't heard about those proven inventions!! Can you give us the link for the information please.

----------


## Bhavya

> It's my favourite as well But I haven't heard about those proven inventions!! Can you give us the link for the information please.


 Yes, Assassin, We don't know about those proven inventions, can you enlighten us?

----------

